# Grits



## starcatcher (Apr 1, 2000)

Anyone have some recipies for grits....Diffrent ways to make and serve?







thanks!Do grits bother any of you?Think they make my diverticulitis act up....


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2000)

Are grits okay to eat if you have constipation? My step-son suffers from IBS and he eats Grits once a week. If they are making his symptoms worse, I need to know.


----------



## starcatcher (Apr 1, 2000)

Think they are not really good for us. And, for people with diverticulitis. It gets into the pockets and raises heck. I am not sure about constipation. I love them. But, they do not love me.....







Am looking for recipies for a friend.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2001)

try looking on the food network website, and put a search in for grits.I remember Emeril making grits a lot, one time with cheddar cheese-yummy!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

I love my grits and they love me! TG


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2001)

check this out.... http://www.grits.com/


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2001)

WHAT ARE GRITS????!!can somebody please explain to me EXACTLY what Grits are??I have heard of them many times but still no wiserThanx


----------

